# Need your dead DW610 for parts



## P8143 (Dec 24, 2009)

Does anyone have a non-working Dewalt DW610 that they don't want? I'm in need of one for parts to bring mine back from the dead.

Any kind of help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Phil


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Welcome Phil
Glad to have you join. Do an E_bay search, You may find what you are looking for! Enjoy the forums, and have a great New Year.


----------



## Twill57 (Jun 8, 2009)

Sorry my 610 is still running strong. What part do you need? I think some parts are still available from DW on line.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

P8143 said:


> Does anyone have a non-working Dewalt DW610 that they don't want? I'm in need of one for parts to bring mine back from the dead.
> 
> Any kind of help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> ...


Hi Phil, welcome to the forum. 
Don't know which part you need but looks like this outfit has most of them. You might be in luck unless the housing or something like that is busted.
http://www.ereplacementparts.com/dewalt-dw610-type-112-router-parts-c-1009_2726_2727.html:fie:


----------



## P8143 (Dec 24, 2009)

Thanks for the replies,

Here is the short story, the router was attached to a table that was in a fire. The table was destroy, the router, not so much. The knobs have melted, it looks like the toothed height adjuster is missing and a few other small bits. The biggest potential problem is one of the bearings was bad and I had to drill out the studs that attach the top motor housing to the base housing in order to get to it. The studs appear to be pretty well galled or rusted in, so it is soaking in PB blaster right now. If I can get them out I will get a bearing and put the wee beasty back together again.

I saw all the websites for parts and yes, I can get all of what I need, but not at a price that makes any kind of sense. That's why I'm hoping for someone's cast off to let me get the parts I need cheaply. I have and will continue to search Ebay and Craigslist, but I think it is rare for someone to sell a router for parts. 

Anyways, thanks for the suggestions, I really love this site!

Phil


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Good Luck Phil - I like shopping on the internet you can find about anything you want. But, even if you can find a really good price the shipping whups up on ya. :sad:


----------



## Twill57 (Jun 8, 2009)

If the damage is that extensive, maybe it is time for a replacement?

Don't forget to check pawn shops as well.Also, the DW 610 has had a long life as there was a similar version, although with less HP, sold by Black & Decker. Many of the parts for the base and housing should be the same. Here are a couple of ebay links
BLACK & DECKER 1 1/2 HP ROUTER - eBay (item 330389657180 end time Dec-31-09 13:06:40 PST)

Black and Decker Model 7616 Deluxe Router "Best" 1980's - eBay (item 220530499037 end time Dec-29-09 17:16:37 PST)

BLACK & DECKER 1 1/2 HP ROUTER USED BUT WORKS EXCELLENT - eBay (item 380191079405 end time Dec-30-09 17:10:12 PST)

Good luck and keep us posted as to your success (or failure)


----------



## P8143 (Dec 24, 2009)

Tom,

Very good point and thanks. I forgot to consider if B&D had a sister router. I checked around and as you pointed out the DW610, DW612 and the B&D7616 all share parts. Do you know of any others that might have the same parts?

Time to widen the Craigslist and Ebay searches.

Thanks again,
Phil


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

P8143 said:


> Tom,
> 
> Very good point and thanks. I forgot to consider if B&D had a sister router. I checked around and as you pointed out the DW610, DW612 and the B&D7616 all share parts. Do you know of any others that might have the same parts?
> 
> ...


Hi Phil - if you go back to that ereplacementparts.com website. Find and select the part you need (don't need to put it in the shopping cart, just get to the information about it) then scroll to near the bottom of the page and they will usually provide a table of all the models that part is used on.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Good info. John!!


----------



## P8143 (Dec 24, 2009)

John,

You are turning out to be a savior on this project. I went to Ereplacement and did some work. The handles that were used on this router interchange with a dozen other units, the housing on the other hand, looked like it was unique to the 610. That made no sense to me, because B&D is infamous for reusing as many parts as possible for all their brands.

I ended up calling Ereplacement, they couldn't guarantee that the housings for any other model would fit my 610. I then called Dewalt and learned that if a part is discontinued, the service people couldn't tell you anything because once the item shows as discontinued all support info is removed from their computers. Not a very helpful way to service customers with older machines.

Then I got lucky, the service guy I was talking to at Dewalt had an old paper (remember that stuff!) parts book that he was able to access. He said that the DW610 housing will interchange only with the B&D 2721 unit. I still think there is a wider use of that housing but it is a start. So I will continue my search and see what I can find.

Thanks,
Phil


----------



## asrubin (Jan 1, 2008)

John,
I just replaced my DW 610 with another one. The DW 610 is still working. Are you interested in purchasing it...if so what will you pay..If you need photos please advise..
thanks


----------



## P8143 (Dec 24, 2009)

asrubin,

Did you get my EM? Would like to talk with you about your router, offline.

Thanks,
Phil


----------

